# sugestions



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

ok i have a yamaha htr-5940 amplifier and right now i have just some mismatched speaker on it nothing special ... but ok first i better say im completely new to this stuff so i may sound stupid. The subwoofer input is a aux spot on the back instead of just the normal speaker wire like i was use to so my subs arent exactly being used right but i was just wondering what would be a good cheap set of speakers i could get for this to go along with what i have since i need to get a subwoofer that hooks up like that im not quite sure how to do it. please help me out i mainly use it for audio but ocasionally use it for home theater. Thanx


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ... Welcome :wave:



joker0907 said:


> ok i have a yamaha htr-5940 amplifier and right now i have just some mismatched speaker on it nothing special ... The subwoofer input is a aux spot on the back instead of just the normal speaker wire like i was use to so my subs arent exactly being used right but i was just wondering what would be a good cheap set of speakers i could get for this to go along with what i have since i need to get a subwoofer that hooks up like that im not quite sure how to do it.


You can use your subs with your AVR (receiver) ... just use the speakers terminal to make the connections (if you want your post the brand and model of what you have, so we can make suggestions to connect them) :yes:

What is your budget??? ... ARe you looking for a 5.1 system??? ... How big is your room???


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

well i use it to supply sound to my whole house for parties but my house isnt really that big just a 1 story 3 bedroom so not big at all really but right now i took a set from my friends toshiba soround sound set and the sub and put ir on right speaker then i had a screwed up divinci set and one of the subs from the dbl sub it had hooked to the left and then 2 of the divinci small speakers and 2 of the toshiba small speakers hooked up and the toshiba center one... ya i know its completely ghetto but it sounds really good actually but i have to turn the volume up pretty high for it to sound good so i just think upgrading the speakers would be better im noot looking to spend all that much so just try to go as cheap as possible... i was thinking of using car subwoofers to use as the subs for the theater but dont really know how to wire that up and at what ohms to have the subs at or anything like that so as you see i need some help!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

well since i cant post links you can go to yamaha website and search that number and find my amp


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Don't worry about the link ... I already saw the specifications (before I repplied the first time :bigsmile



joker0907 said:


> well i use it to supply sound to my whole house for parties but my house isnt really that big just a 1 story 3 bedroom so not big at all


Are you planning to use two sets (whole house and another set for movies??? ... That can be done :yes



> i took a set from my friends toshiba soround sound set and the sub and put ir on right speaker then i had a screwed up divinci set and one of the subs from the dbl sub it had hooked to the left and then 2 of the divinci small speakers and 2 of the toshiba small speakers hooked up and the toshiba center one... ya i know its completely ghetto but it sounds really good actually but i have to turn the volume up pretty high for it to sound good so i just think upgrading the speakers would be better


It will depend on the speaker efficiency and frequency response... I can't say anything bout the speakers you're using because I don't have the models to look at the specifications :yes: ... but I'm sure they're small speakers, same used in HTIB (Home Theater in a Box).

Are you planning to get tower, bookshlef or do you need small speakers??? ... 



> ... im noot looking to spend all that much so just try to go as cheap as possible...


How cheap??? ... $300, $500, $1000 ... we need a number :bigsmile:
Also, You want the 6.1 Right??? ... or can you get some right now and add the rest later???



> i was thinking of using car subwoofers to use as the subs for the theater but dont really know how to wire that up and at what ohms to have the subs at or anything like that so as you see i need some help!!


I've seen some using those subs, but if you want to go that route ... I suggest you to start a thread on the DIY section; and to tell you the truth ... I think is better to get a commercial sub to start.

Have you checked ebay, craigtlist, audiogon for good deals on used speakers??? ... if you're short of money, those are good places to find good deals :yes:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Here is a couple of systems so you can start shopping around  Fluance speakers ,  Fluance 5.1  and  Yambeka speakers 

There's al ot of speakers to choose from ... but it will depend on your budget and what you're looking for. :yes: :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

ill prob buy piece by piece as i get money ummm i dont really know how much soround sound stuff cost now of days but id like to spend less than 300 even tho i dont think thats possible... i will try to get the models tomorow but the toshiba kit is a soround sound kit that u can buy from best buy and the three speakers im using from divinci are from the pro line and im using 1 of the 2 subs it had and 2 of the lil speakers that come with it. Im looking to use bookshelf speakers and its definately got to have some bass to it and thats why i was thinking of using car subs as subs for the setup. Hope that helps out some


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

joker0907 said:


> ... id like to spend less than 300 even tho i dont think thats possible...


It is possible ... just remember that you'll get what you paid for :bigsmile:

You can start with a pair of nice bookshelf speakers ... then add a good sub, then a center, and finally surrounds (if you can still use the old speakers). Here is a review of the speakers I suggested above ( Yambeka  ... they cost $299 and Fluance $199 for a set of five speakers :yes: )... I have some Fluance (BP1) that I don't use anymore because of the frequency response :bigsmile:



> Im looking to use bookshelf speakers and its definately got to have some bass to it and thats why i was thinking of using car subs as subs for the setup.


Wherever speakers you get ... look for a frequency response from at least 50Hz or 60Hz to 20KHz; stay away from those which the lowest that they can go is 100Hz or 120Hz :yes:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

ok thanx for the info on the frequency response... is there some websites where u can buy like multiple diferent brands of speakers at the same place... Life for example i buy my car audio from sonic electronics and crutchfield etc


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

o and i almost forgot if i got a non powered subwoofer that came out with speaker wire how would i wire it to the amp that i got? since the amp doesnt have a speaker wire input for a sub


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

> ...... is there some websites where u can buy like multiple diferent brands of speakers at the same place..


You can start here  Shack Store , or you can also check www.etronics,com, Crutchfield, ebay, Amazon, etc. :yes:



joker0907 said:


> ...i got a non powered subwoofer that came out with speaker wire how would i wire it to the amp that i got? since the amp doesnt have a speaker wire input for a sub


I'm sure you're talking about the HTR5940, Right??? ... It will be better to know the brand and model of the sub to be sure, but I'm almost 100% sure that it will be this way:

Connect from speaker terminals on the 5940 to speaker terminals on the sub (it will be labeled input or from receiver,etc); then, in the same sub there will be another set of speaker terminals that output the audio to speakers ... from there, you'll make the connections to each speaker :yes:

In other words, you have a passive sub, it will get the sound from AVR and it will transfer the sound to speakers :bigsmile:

If you can, post the brand and model of the sub to double check the connection ... :yes:


----------

